# Davidoff Scottish Mixture



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

This mixture is described by Davidoff as "A light, medium-cut mixture; a blend of Virginia, Burley, Kentucky and Oriental tobaccos with a touch of rare scotch whiskey", and I would definitely have to agree with the "light" part.

Upon opening my 50g tin, it has a nice raisin-like bouquet, which is nice. The tobacco is fairly thickly cut, the option to rub it out to smaller pieces is there but I didn't, not really any need to. Lighting was fine, produces a nice ash when lit well. Taste is odd. VERY light and mild...sometimes no taste at all. I could put my pipe down, funnel the air through my nose while opening my throat (for lack of better words) and not taste too much. When passing smoke through the nose, an nuttier and richer taste was apparent. I finished 3/5 of a bowl and decided to DTG and see if I could get a different taste. I will pick it up tomorrow. I am a young and inexperienced pipe smoker so perhaps my tastes are not refined enough to distinguish taste, it tastes somehow similar to Mac Baren's Vanilla Cream, which I smoked yesterday.

Probably a good early morning smoke, because it is so light and not overpowering in the slightest. After I relit one time I did develop a stronger taste, and now a bit of an aftertaste is apparent.

Comments, recommendations welcome!p


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Do not take you're youth and lack of pipe smoking experience to mean that you are reading this tobacco incorrectly. xD

It is in fact a VERY mild blend. The Scottish whiskey is the most notable flavor and remains non-existent at times. I personally find this blend much too mild. I usually enjoy a milder blend as much as a whole hearty solid Latakia but this is nearly like smoking a Partagas 160... whats the point? So mild I can barely taste it.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the review Geist. Well done!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Good review, Geist. The only comment I would make, or rather question I would ask, is if you by any chance smoked it in the same pipe that you smoked MacB Vanilla in. Vanilla is well known to "geist" a pipe.


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Good review, Geist. The only comment I would make, or rather question I would ask, is if you by any chance smoked it in the same pipe that you smoked MacB Vanilla in. Vanilla is well known to "geist" a pipe.


yes, I did. I thought it would make perhaps a difference...

I'm unfortunately stuck with a $40 Larocca Fabio...maybe I'll buy me another one sometime :ss


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

just got back from a bottom of the bowl DGT. The overnight break certainly made it richer and a deeper flavor certainly nice at the beginning., although I think it burnt a bit too hot because my mouth tastes a bit ashy now, not such a wonderful aftertaste.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

smelled some of this stuff today and it smelled like Momo..Wonder if it taste like it at all?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice review Geist. DSB is one of the blends that started me down the road into more pure tobacco leaf. It is a bit mild but to me that is a nice change of pace from latakia or perique bombs! Don't let it get too dry though. I have found that this ruins the little taste nuances and all you get is a harsh smoke.


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

Just got back from another session of Davidoff Scottish Mixture, and have to stick by my previous review.

I've been smoking it exclusively, perhaps once every two weeks. It starts of fairly sweet and very mild, and then towards the middle of the bowl gets...nuttier?

I don't really know what I'm saying, because honestly I can't taste pipes that well. I have pretty good taste buds with food, definitely not sub par, so it doesn't seem to make sense to me. I can only taste the smoke when the pipe is out of my mouth...is that normal? 

I didn't get to finish it tonight, 40 mph winds aren't that great for smoking. The aftertaste is...alright. Not something I'd write home about though.


----------

